# 535d Tuning



## kincade (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone had success with tuning their 535d? I've only found one place in the UK:

https://www.diesel-performance.co.uk/systems_available.php?id=4272

They claim they bring the torque up to 480 ft/lbs. Anyone have experience with this company or any others?

I have 2014 535d xdrive w/ M sport package.


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

No reason to go outside the US. BPC in Raleigh NC does tunes for the 535d. Lots of guys on the e90post forum have been very pleased with their 335d tunes

https://bimmerperformancecenter.com...-collection/products/535d-n57-diesel-dme-tune


----------



## daveyator (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone know of any legal 535d tuning in the peoples republic of California? The above link is great but alas they won't sell in Kalifornia.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

My favorite tuner is Rocketchip, from my past VW TDI ownership. Jeff has tunes available for the 335d and 535d...... very tempting. 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

The issue with many of these N57 tuning threads is people start posting everything but actual answers. :dunno: Rocketchip, for example, has nothing for the N57. But nice plug anyway.

So back to the poster's question - what N57 tunes are available FOR USA CARS?

Thanks!

Filippo


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

fmorelli said:


> The issue with many of these N57 tuning threads is people start posting everything but actual answers. :dunno: Rocketchip, for example, has nothing for the N57. But nice plug anyway.
> 
> So back to the poster's question - what N57 tunes are available FOR USA CARS?
> 
> ...


You talked to Jeff (Rocketchip) about tunes for the 535d? He told me in person that he had a tune for the 535d back when I got my 535d in August 2013. Jeff wanted to buy my 535d from me at last year's TDIfest. 

I too have a 2014 535d Xdrive with the M-Sport package and lots of other goodies.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

n1das said:


> You talked to Jeff (Rocketchip) about tunes for the 535d? He told me in person that he had a tune for the 535d back when I got my 535d in August 2013. Jeff wanted to buy my 535d from me at last year's TDIfest.


http://jsrmonster1.globat.com/bmw_tuning.php

Web site above is a simple search. No product for the N57. If they are in business, and had N57 tunes since 2013, it would be listed if they wanted to sell it.

Add to the list of vapor tunes for the N57 - Burger, Dinan, and others which I've seen frequently discussed on threads. I might sound callus but after hours of reading threads I've been unable to find much of any tuning being done for the US N57. I just ordered a Racechip this evening ... I'll run a stunt box for now.

Filippo


----------



## mefferso (Feb 26, 2014)

fmorelli said:


> The issue with many of these N57 tuning threads is people start posting everything but actual answers. :dunno: Rocketchip, for example, has nothing for the N57. But nice plug anyway.
> 
> So back to the poster's question - what N57 tunes are available FOR USA CARS?
> 
> ...


The link I posted is an "actual" company that does tunes for the 535d in the USA. See where it says 'supported models'? F10/N57/535d IS one they tune for.


----------



## jfxogara (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes BPC for sure.


----------



## AronL (Dec 28, 2017)

Any updates on the tunes?


----------



## fmorelli (Feb 28, 2005)

Right now any F10 tune requires pulling the DDE (Digital Diesel Electronics - the brain box) out of the car. If not local, you have to ship it. But there is a solution coming out where one can upload tunes. Slated to be coming out this year. I'm waiting ...

Filippo


----------



## drsamdds (Oct 19, 2010)

I believe racechip still makes a product. I bought it few years ago and am very happy with it. Marked improved performance. ESP in torque. I take it off before service and or smog check. Much simpler than an overwrite tune. 2 minute installation and removal.

https://www.cpachiptuning.us/manufacturer/bmw/x5-f15-2013/bmw-x5-f15-xdrive30d-190kw/
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

n1das said:


> My favorite tuner is Rocketchip, from my past VW TDI ownership. Jeff has tunes available for the 335d and 535d...... very tempting.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I stand by my earlier statement. Rocketchip has tunes for the M57 and N57. Jeff offered to tune my 535d at a TDIclub GTG a few months ago. He first offered to tune my 535d at TDIfest in 2013 when I only had the car for 2 weeks. I know a few 335d owners who have a Rocketchip tune and love It. One of them is the owner and principle of IDparts.com. It looks like Jeff hasn't updated the website in a while but it doesn't matter because his tunes sell themselves. Best thing to do is to talk to him for more information.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Jeff, a principal in IDParts; one of the very nice things of the VW TDI community is the personal attention. Uwe Ross of Ross Tech turned my TDI EGR duty cycle down. I don***8217;t understand why the guru model does not work for diesel BMWs. Tip o***8217; th***8217; hat to Jason Daniels, Oregon, Wisconsin.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Doug Huffman said:


> Jeff, a principal in IDParts; one of the very nice things of the VW TDI community is the personal attention. Uwe Ross of Ross Tech turned my TDI EGR duty cycle down. I don***8217;t understand why the guru model does not work for diesel BMWs. Tip o***8217; th***8217; hat to Jason Daniels, Oregon, Wisconsin.


Jeff is Rocketchip. Peter is owner and principal of IDparts. I know them well.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AronL (Dec 28, 2017)

Any experience with the CPA Chiptuning boxes? They look pretty great.


----------



## jck66 (Nov 28, 2017)

AronL said:


> Any experience with the CPA Chiptuning boxes? They look pretty great.


There appears to be one pleased customer in post #12 above. I'm hoping to read more first-hand accounts about these guys as well as others.


----------

